# Trying to solve audio buzz on retro consoles when TV displays bright image



## fireaza (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi there guys! Okay, here's my situation. I've got a collection of retro game consoles, and two of them have the same problem: a buzzing sound is introduced to the audio when a bright image (i.e something with lots of white) is displayed. It's not the typical plasma buzz, as this comes from the speakers, not the TV itself. This happens both when the console is hooked up to my surround sound system and the TV itself (though it's not near as noticeable when coming via the TV). The strange thing is, the picture is perfect, no noise at all. Now, as to the other consoles, they don't have this issue, and coincidently, both of them carry their audio via RCA jacks in the console itself, leaving me free to choose my own cable.

It sounds to me like shielding on the cables is the issue. There's definitely some kind of noise in my system, as one of my consoles which uses S-video has a very noisy picture when I've used a cheap, skinny S-video cable, but was perfect when I used a heavy, thick S-video cable. Obviously, the heavy cable was better shielded and was able to block whatever the cheap cable wasn't.

Here's how the console is setup. I have a SCART cable running from the console to a SCART to component converter box, which runs the picture to my TV and the audio to either my AV receiver or the TV (the problem persists no matter which I plug the audio into). One of my console's SCART cable also has a separate audio cable (RCA jacks), allowing the audio to bypass the SCART to component converter box entirely. The problem doesn't change.

I've tried all kinds of things to solve the problem. I thought the TV was causing the buzz, so I tried turning it off when the audio started buzzing. Didn't change. I've tried turning off everything except for the TV, the console, the AV receiver and the SCART converter box. I've tried unplugging the SCART converter box when the audio was buzzing, no change. 

I've run out of ideas here, can someone advise me on what to do?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF, we're glad you found us. :dance:

Sounds like you're on the right track. I'd make sure the cables are physically separated from each other (by a few inches) and from all power cables (by more than a few inches).

Are there any other electronics on that house circuit? Microwave, fans, frige??? All can cause interference.

Try putting the consoles on a separate house circuit - use a heavy duty extension cord if necessary. Plug in one at a time and see if 1) the problem returns, 2) which console is the worst.

Keep experimenting - you'll get to the bottom of it.

Let us know how you're progressing.


----------



## fireaza (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmmm, separating the audio cables from the power cables isn't something I've tried yet, I'll have to find some velcro straps and see if this improves things!

I'm living in shared accommodation at the moment, so there is a lot of things plugged in elsewhere, but as I recall, there's multiple separate circuits in the building (i.e you can cut the power to a couple of rooms by flicking the right switch in the switchbox). 

Yes, when I was turning stuff off to try and eliminate what device was causing the problem, this included only turning on the console I was testing. Unless you mean to take the console off the power strip and plug it in by itself elsewhere?


----------



## fireaza (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, I've gotten some of those velcro straps and tied my power cables back, aaaaaand... No difference. I'm starting to think the only solution would be to chop off the current cable and replace it with something thicker and better shielded.


----------

